# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Κάλυψη Καταστήματος με DVR/CAM. Γνώμες/Απορίες

## kefteorest

καλησπέρα

έχω κάνει αυτό το σετ:
dvr: http://www.emimikos.gr/Omnitron/DVR-5508H/ , με σκληρό δίσκο 500gb (το θέλω 8κάναλο με μελοντική χρήση και η διαφορά είναι 13ε με το 4κάναλο)
τροφοδοτικό: http://www.emimikos.gr/PKS12V5A/ http://www.emimikos.gr/CR-585/
για την εξωτερική μου: http://www.emimikos.gr/PKR12V2A-1/
αυτή για έξω: http://www.emimikos.gr/Omnitron/CTR-1030K/
και 3 από αυτές μέσα: http://www.emimikos.gr/Omnitron/CTR-1024DV/
καλώδιο αυτό: http://www.emimikos.gr/CC-102_100/
για ρεύμα: http://www.emimikos.gr/DC-001/ , http://www.emimikos.gr/DC-002/

δεν γνωρίζω τι βύσμα bnc χρειάζεται για την σύνδεση στο καταγραφικό και προς τις κάμερες.?

θέλω τις γνώμες σας για το σετ. δεκτές οι αλλαγές!

ευχαριστώ  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## picdev

τη μάρκα που λές δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει, θα σου πουν οι πιο έμπειροι στα καταγραφικά,
αλλά δοκίμασα μετά απο προτροπή HICKVISION  και έμεινα παρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος, 
πολύ γρήγορο μενού, εύχρηστο δεν κόλαγε , βέβαια δεν ειναι τόσο φτηνό αλλά αξίζει τα λεφτά του

----------


## xlife

Δεν έχω δει και χιλιάδες καταγραφικα... Αλλά τα χαρακτηριστικά του είναι καλά. P2p 2sata fulld1 κτλ... Οι κάμερες με 1000 γραμμές θα είναι πολύ καλής ευκρίνειας... Τώρα θα σου πουν και οι εγκαταστατες τη γνώμη τους..

----------


## SV1JRT

.

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός, όταν μια κάμερα είναι 720p, τότε οι γραμμές της είναι 720 γραμμές ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ. Σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση δεν φτάνουν τις 1000 γραμμές. Μόνο με κάμερα 1080p έχεις 1000 γραμμές στην εικόνα.....
 Αρα, αν η περιγραφή της κάμερας ξεκινά με παραπλανητικές ανακρίβειες, ποιος ξέρει τι θα γίνετε πιο μέσα...
.
ΕΓΩ θα έδινα λίγα Λ7 παραπάνω και θα έπαιρνα HIKVISION που τις έχω βάλει στο σπίτι μου και είναι "άπαιχτες".

.

----------


## picdev

Ρε παιδιά το αναλογικό σήμα βίντεο δεν μεταφέρει πάνω από 700 γραμμές , οπότε ότι κάμερα και να πάρεις με αυτό το τρόπο μετάδοσης δεν έχεις καμία διαφορα

----------


## kefteorest

Οπότε τι να κάνω; 

σαν σετ είναι κομπλέ ή έχει άκυρα πράγματα?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## picdev

Κοιτά να πάρεις χικβισιον τουλάχιστον , αυτά τα πολύ κινέζικα θα σου δυσκολέψουν τη ζωή. Επίσης θα έχεις προβλήματα αν έχεις μεγάλα μήκη καλωδίων ή περνάενε κοντά σε ισχηρα ρεύματα ή να έχεις ground loop ktl. Εγώ προσωπικά δοκιμασα κάμερες χικβισιον με το αντίστοιχο καταγραφικό , που έχουν ψηφιακό τρόπο μετάδοσης της εικονας και έμεινα πολύ οικανοποιημενος από τη ποιότητα της εικόνας ,πολύ καλύτερο από απλή αναλογική μετάδοση.

----------


## kefteorest

οπότε βάζω:

dvr: http://www.emimikos.gr/Omnitron/DVR-5508H/ , με σκληρό δίσκο 500gb


από τροφοδοτικό είναι κομπλέ αυτό??: http://www.emimikos.gr/PKS12V5A/ http://www.emimikos.gr/CR-585/
για την εξωτερική μου: http://www.emimikos.gr/PKR12V2A-1/ 
για έξω: http://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION-DS-...R-WHITE-3.6mm/
3 για μέσα:  http://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION-DS-...RM-White-.6mm/

και πιστεύω ότι από καλώδιο και βύσμα για ρεύμα είμαι κομπλέ, έτσι παιδιά??
καλώδιο αυτό: http://www.emimikos.gr/CC-102_100/
για ρεύμα: http://www.emimikos.gr/DC-001/ , http://www.emimikos.gr/DC-002/
για BNC βύσμα μόνο δεν ξέρω από και πρός (κάμερες-καταγραφικό)

ευχαριστώ και πάλι παιδιά!!

----------


## picdev

Τα χικβισιον έχουν ένα δικό τους πρωτόκολο και μεταφέρουν την εικόνα ψηφιακά, οι κάμερες παίζουν μόνο με το χικβισιον καταγραφικό.

----------


## Nightkeeper

Αφού ρωτάς και απαντάνε οι περισσότεροι για σετ με χικβισιον ( η κορυφαία εταιρία στο CCTV )επιμένει σ με το ομνιτρον ..  ( σαβουριτσα για την εποχή ) αλλα περί ορεξεως ..Αυτο που θα σου έλεγα ,οτι και να πάρεις τελικά , καλό θα ηταν ενα τροφοδοτικο με εφεδρεία μπαταρίας , θα γλιτώσεις απο αρκετούς χτυπημένους δίσκους τουλάχιστον . Τα υπόλοιπα , καλώδια , κλπ  οκ , δεν θα εχεις θεμα . BNC Προτίμησε πρεσαριστα, και αν θες τη γνώμη μου στης κάμερες κόψε τα βυσματα και καντα με κολιτηρη. Καλη επιτυχία !

----------


## kefteorest

μάλιστα! και τι μου προτείνεις από τροφοδοτικό φίλε μου *Nightkeeper*??

αυτό το βύσμα κάνει? http://www.emimikos.gr/HLB3101B/

ευχαριστώ.

----------


## kefteorest

αυτό είναι καλό δηλαδή??

http://www.emimikos.gr/PKB1201-3A/

----------


## Nightkeeper

Το βυσμα που λες ειναι για το κλασικό RG59,το καλώδιο που θες να βάλεις εχει το micro RG , ψαξτο ετσι. Το τροφοδοτικο ειναι μικρό για ολλα αυτα που θες, ψάξε για μεγαλύτερο(6-10Α) ή βάλε δυο , ενα για το DVR &ενα για της κάμερες .

----------


## SV1JRT

.

Μα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που στη ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ εποχή, επιλέγουν ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΟ σύστημα CCTV ??
*ΓΙΑΤΙ ??* Τι έχει πια να σου προσφέρει το αναλογικό σύστημα ? Χάλια εικόνα, μικρή ευκρίνεια και ΙΔΙΑ τιμή με (πολύ καλύτερο) ψηφιακό...
Αν θες να πετάξεις τα λεφτά σου, δικαίωμα σου. Αλλα......

.

----------


## picdev

Τα ip συστήματα είναι πολύ ακριβά για αρκετές κάμερες και μεγάλο bandwith , καμία σχέση

Θα στο ξαναπω , πάρε κάμερες και καταγραφικό χικβισιον με τεχνολογία hdtvi , με αυτή τη τεχνολογία οι κάμερες παίζουν μόνο με το συγκεκριμένο καταγραφικό αλλά επειδή ή εικόνα είναι ψηφιακή έχεις καλύτερη ευκρίνεια , έτυχε να τα συγκρινω δίπλα δίπλα , με απλή αναλογική μεταδοση. Αλλά πρέπει να πάρεις hdtvi κάμερες και καταγραφικό

Επίσης με το hdtvi μπορεις να τραβήξει πολλά μέτρα καλώδιο ομοαξονικό για κάμερες αντί για εθερνετ, και έχεις πολύ καλυτερη εικόνα.

Στα είπαμε 100 φορές , τώρα αν επιμένει για 40 € πάρε τις παλιατζουρες

----------


## kefteorest

εγώ το πιο φτηνό hdtvi το βρήσκω 160ε 4κάναλο + τις κάμερες 60ε η μια! εκτός αν ψάχνω λάθος εγώ!

έχει διαφορά παιδιά, είπαμε να κάνουμε κάτι σχετικά καλό και οικονομικό!

----------


## plouf

απλες διεκρινησεις το TVI ειναι αναλογικο προτοκολο επικοινωνιας
το TVI υποστηριζεται απο πληρωρα κατασκευαστων TVT ,HikVision, k.a.

το κοστος και η ευκολια εγκαταστασης και συντηρης ενος TVI ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ χαμηλοτερο απο IP

φυσικα με IP μπορεις να πας πολυ ψηλα 12-15 και βάλε ΜεγαΠιξελ αλλα οταν οι συζητησεις κυμαινονται απο που θα αγοραστουν βαθιακινεζικα για να γλυτωσωμε 1-2-10 ευρω τοτε απλα ...

----------


## kefteorest

επειδή είμαι άσχετος αυτό κάνει??  http://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION/DVR/DS-7108HWI-SH/

----------


## picdev

> απλες διεκρινησεις το TVI ειναι αναλογικο προτοκολο επικοινωνιας
> το TVI υποστηριζεται απο πληρωρα κατασκευαστων TVT ,HikVision, k.a.
> 
> το κοστος και η ευκολια εγκαταστασης και συντηρης ενος TVI ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ χαμηλοτερο απο IP
> 
> φυσικα με IP μπορεις να πας πολυ ψηλα 12-15 και βάλε ΜεγαΠιξελ αλλα οταν οι συζητησεις κυμαινονται απο που θα αγοραστουν βαθιακινεζικα για να γλυτωσωμε 1-2-10 ευρω τοτε απλα ...



Δεν είναι αναλογικό αλλά ο τρόπος μετάδοσης είναι αναλογικός και το ic hdtvi κάνει το αναλογικό ψηφιακό , δεν είχα βρει περισότερες πληροφορίες αλλά δεν είναι και σαν το ip που τα δεδομένα είναι ψηφιακά

----------


## plouf

ειναι αναλογικο πληρως επισης το "αναλογικο->ψηφιακο" γινεται σε ολα τα καγραφιακ πλεον (Mpeg ..)

----------


## nestoras

> .
> 
> Μα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που στη ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ εποχή, επιλέγουν ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΟ σύστημα CCTV ??
> *ΓΙΑΤΙ ??* Τι έχει πια να σου προσφέρει το αναλογικό σύστημα ? Χάλια εικόνα, μικρή ευκρίνεια και ΙΔΙΑ τιμή με (πολύ καλύτερο) ψηφιακό...
> Αν θες να πετάξεις τα λεφτά σου, δικαίωμα σου. Αλλα......



Σωτήρη, το καθαρά αναλογικό σύστημα προσφέρει μεγαλύτερη αξιοπιστία (για δεδομένη τιμή) και πολύ μικρότερο κόστος (για δεδομένη αξιοπιστία). Για να γίνει ένα σοβαρό IP σύστημα θα πρέπει ουσιαστικά να γίνει ο σχεδιασμός ενός καινούριου δικτύου ανεξάρτητο από το τυχόν υπάρχον ώστε αυτό να δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα. Αυτό που κάνουν συνήθως είναι να βάζουν IP κάμερες στο δίκτυο που υπάρχει ήδη με αποτέλεσμα τόσο το δίκτυο να καταρρέει (σκέψου πόσο bandwidth μπορεί να χρειαστείς για 8 κάμερες των 10Megapixel) όσο και να μη λειτουργεί σωστά το CCTV.

Αν ρίξεις μια ματιά στις καλές IP κάμερες (πχ AXIS) θα δεις ότι η κάθεμια από αυτές κοστίζει όσο κοστίζουν 5-6 "καλές" αναλογικές κάμερες... Σε περίπτωση που δε θέλει κάποιος να αγοράσει ένα καθαρό δικτυακό καταγραφικό (λόγο υψηλού κόστους) τότε θα πρέπει να έχει έναν υπολογιστή 24/7 αναμμένο για να κάνει καταγραφή με οτιδήποτε άσχημο αυτό συνεπάγεται. Προς το παρόν η κατάσταση στην αγορά είναι ότι συμφέρει να βάλεις 4-5 περισσότερες αναλογικές κάμερες για να καλύψεις ένα συγκεκριμένο σημείο παρά να βάλεις μία καλή δικτυακή. Ας μη ξεχνάμε και την περίπτωση δολιοφθοράς. Με μία κάμερα έχεις πολλές πιθανότητες να στην "πυροβολήσουν" από μακρυά (είτε με φως είτε με πέτρες) κι εσύ να μην πάρεις χαμπάρι...

Σε μερικά χρόνια φαντάζομαι ότι θα πέσουν οι τιμές στις καλές δικτυακές κάμερες και θα είναι αυτονόητη η χρήση τους προς το παρόν όμως είμαστε σε μεταβατικό στάδιο και οι διαφορά στην τιμή δεν συγκρίνεται καν. Από την άλλη, στα αναλογικά συστήματα έγινε αρκετά μεγάλη πρόοδος με τις κάμερες υψηλής ανάλυσης που ανέφεραν και τα παιδιά πιο πριν και με αυτό τον τρόπο κέρδισαν αρκετό χρόνο πριν τον τελικό παραγκωνισμό τους.

----------


## kefteorest

Εγώ παντός ακόμα δεν κατάλαβα τι πρέπει να πάρω!!  :Smile:

----------


## picdev

Ε το έχουμε πει 100 φορές hikvision κάμερες και καταγραφικό με τεχνολογία hdtvi . αν πάλι σου είναι ακριβό πάρε τουλάχιστον απλό καταγραφικό χικβισιον χωρίς hdtvi

----------

